# Correct way to connect Scosche LOC-80



## bentz69 (Dec 5, 2010)

Im installing 1 sub and 1 amp in my suv with the stock head unit. This is the oem setup.

(2) 1" front door-mounted tweeters 
(2) 6.5" front door-mounted woofers and 
(2) 6.5" rear door-mounted midranges 
43 Watt x 4 channel (172 Watt maximum) internal amplifier

Heres a pic for the LOC


Should I tap into both rear door mounted speakers? Just one? Is there a better way? Will I lose a significant amount of sound from the rear door speakers?

One question about the amp. My wiring diagram for the stock head unit says
Battery RED/BLACK (+) RADIO HARNESS 
Accessory BLUE/BLACK (+) RADIO HARNESS 

Which one do I use for the "remote" on the amp?

Thanks


----------



## nineball (Jan 17, 2008)

if you need left and right inputs for the amp you need to tap into left and right speaker lines. based on what you said the blue/black wire should be the remote line.


----------



## bentz69 (Dec 5, 2010)

nineball said:


> if you need left and right inputs for the amp you need to tap into left and right speaker lines. based on what you said the blue/black wire should be the remote line.


Gotcha. So ill need the L +/- and R +/- rear speakers for the LOC.

Does it matter if I tap into the speaker wires right after the head unit or is it better to take it directly from the speaker terminal itself?


----------

